# Green Tea



## Mazen (Jan 8, 2008)

I want to share with you a great site about Green tea

http://www.greentealovers.com/greenteahealthotherconditions.htm

The things relevant in it for us with Crohn's are:

- Green Tea & Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) - Green tea may help reduce inflammation associated with Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis, the two types of IBD. If green tea proves to be helpful for preventing colon cancer, this would be an added benefit for those with IBD because they are at risk for colon cancer. 

- Tumor necrosis factor alpha also plays a pivotal part in inflammation. It has been found that green tea polyphenols downregulate the gene that causes the release of tumor necrosis factor alpha. Thus, it can be concluded that green tea reduces the inflammatory response by controlling the production of nitric oxide and tumor necrosis factor alpha.

- Green tea catechins also help destroy harmful intestinal bacteria. When tube-fed patients received 300 mg of tea catechins a day, the putrefactive products in their gastrointestinal tract decreased, and organic acids increased, lowering the pH. The greater acidity is highly beneficial, since it makes the environment inhospitable to harmful bacteria, while beneficial lactic acid bacteria can thrive. Indeed, the bactericidal activity of green tea does not affect lactic acid bacteria. Decreased levels of putrefactive products and improved intestinal flora lead to better digestion, better immune function, and lower risk of colorectal cancer


----------



## Kev (Jan 8, 2008)

Think the 'catch' there is the 'tube fed' issue.  I wonder just how much of the gastric system the tube bypasses?  However, there are others on here who've ascribed to drinking Green Tea, and claim it is very beneficial to them. couldn't hurt to try...  just wouldn't be surprised if the effects in real life w/o a tube are not as evident as those with.  Wonder what would happen if one were to try a 'Green Tea' enema?  Skip the gastric system...


----------



## Mazen (Jan 8, 2008)

I wonder if it's better to drink green tea or take green tea supplements???


----------



## Kev (Jan 8, 2008)

That is an excellent point (eeer, question).  And I wasn't being fascetious (sp) about the enema bit.  Just wondering what the most effective mode of getting the benefits of the green tea to the problem area is/was/are? Like, with a TNF association, one may have to digest it to aborb it, via the ileum, etc..


----------



## Mazen (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe Enteric coated like the fish oil issue !!!!!!


----------



## D Bergy (Jan 10, 2008)

I think Green Tea should be a standard Crohn's drink.  It seems to help most anyone, or at least does not make anything worse.  If you are replacing Coffee you surely will benefit.

D Bergy


----------



## Crohniac (Jan 12, 2008)

*I'll Drink To That*

:smile: 

I made the switch from coffee to green tea in my attempts to go "caffeine free". Nothing fantastic as of yet to report since I have only been free from the grasps of coffee (and other forms of caffeine) for a mere 2 weeks, but I will post anything positive that I might have to add to the previous posts regarding green tea. Happy days to you all!!


----------



## jobengals (Jan 20, 2008)

i started drinking green tea daily a few days ago ... i've never been a tea drinker in my life but now i try and have a cup right before bed to ease things through the night. I can really tell the difference, after sipping it, really seems to soothe my stomach. I think it'd definitely be worth trying.


----------



## huskyjerk (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been drinking green tea for three years now.  I cant say it helps with crohns.  But it doesnt make my gut ache like sodas and coffee.  I like to sweeten it with honey and lemon.


----------



## Mazen (Jan 24, 2008)

Has anyone tried green tea supplements?


----------



## Garbanzo (Mar 27, 2014)

Organic Matcha green tea would be the best! it has the highest bio-available amount of the all good stuff. Kind of pricey but worth it!


----------



## Ali29 (Mar 27, 2014)

Garbanzo,

Do you recommend the powdered or the kind sold as double green macha tea bags?

Thanks.


----------



## FrozenGirl (Mar 28, 2014)

I quite enjoy green tea so I am happy to hear of the potential benefits.


----------



## Garbanzo (Mar 29, 2014)

Ali29 said:


> Garbanzo,
> 
> Do you recommend the powdered or the kind sold as double green macha tea bags?
> 
> Thanks.


I like the powder(for Ice tea) and I personally don't use it that often....I do like 3-4 on then off. Start out slow


----------

